# Cant Boot Mini Windows XP on Hiren's bootCD



## jakub.hodas122 (Jul 2, 2016)

Hi
I've downloaded and burned Hiren's bootCD15.2 when i needed to erase password on one notebook and It worked fine. But now when i tried to run Mini Windows XP on other notebook, it just display error announcement for a short time and turn of computer.
Annoucement: 
lsass.exe- Application Error
The application failed to initialize properly (0xc0000142). Click on OK to terminatethe application.

Notebook I've tried to run it: HP Pavilion m6-1040ec, Intel Core i5 3210M Ivy BridgeRAM 6GB DDR3, AMD Radeon HD7670M 2GB, HDD 750GB 5400rpm, Win 10 Home premium


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

A few things first. the Upper mucky-mucks here on TSF don't like the Hiren Boot CD because they believe it has pirated software on it, even though that is not the case. Also, mention of circumventing passwords is also a no-no. Mention of either of these things will get your thread closed and harsh words thrown your way.
That being said, it sounds like you are trying to boot a CD onto a computer with *UEFI Bios*. To do that, boot into* Setup* (Bios) look go to the *Security* tab, look for *Secure Boot*. If it is enabled, then *Disable* it, or change it to *Setup Mode*. Now go to the *Boot *tab. If it says *UEFI Bios*, change it to *Legacy Bios*. Now, the CD drive can be moved to First Boot Device, or you can press *F12 *at bootup and make a one time change of boot. _Save and Exit._


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

TSF does not recommend using Hiren's Boot. Try Ultimate Boot CD - Overview


----------

